# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Подойдет ли питание к видеокарте?

## MedForce

Умерла старая видяха, соответственно буду брать новую. Выбор пал на рыксу 588. Но остался вопрос с питанием. У меня вот такой блок Chieftec (CPS-750S) - можно ли от него включить дополнительное питание на эту видеокарту 6+8?

----------


## Kirill001

Будет конечно работать, но лучше купить переходник для 8pin

----------

MedForce (28.09.2019), Vova86 (28.09.2019)

----------

